# Good Temperature?



## Bangister (Aug 15, 2005)

What is good and bad temp readings on my X800 XL?  I mean, on idle, my card would be around 45-49 C, and once I start playing games, it goes all the way up to 70 C, is this normal?  I tried opening the side panel of my PC and temps went down from idle 40-47 C, to 60-65 C, but I don't really like the fact that my case is open.  Can you please tell me what an ideal temp would be for my card or any card, and what would be bad, as in a temp that can ruin a card.  Would it be advisable to leave fan to 100 percent, and if yes, how long will the fan last on me?


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 15, 2005)

Those Temps are pretty normal on stock cooling.Using ATI Tool to increase the fan speeds may help lower them a bit, but yep pretty normal.


----------

